# Pro quality amp plus sub



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking out into the future, I would like to hook up a system with a EP2500 or similar for my 2 main speakers and run a powered sub. This makes me think I would not need a $1000 full featured, higher power receiver. It also makes me think that possibly a low priced consumer quality receiver, might be suitable as a preamp, to drive the above components. My TV has HDMI as does our HD DVD player and we like the HDMI picture quality. 

If you have contemplated a similar setup, or devised a much better setup, let me know what you think? Alternatively, a pro quality amp with sub out might fit the bill, I just have not found very many with that feature, especially not the inexpensive ones? :surrender:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ...a pro quality amp with sub out might fit the bill, I just have not found very many with that feature, especially not the inexpensive ones?


I'm a little confuse ...Do you want a pro-amp with a sub output to connect a powered subwoofer??? ...If you don't need the pro-amp to power the sub ...Why don't you use the sub output on the AVR/pre amp???



bluejay said:


> ... I would like to hook up a system with a EP2500 or similar for my 2 main speakers and run a powered sub. This makes me think I would not need a $1000 full featured, higher power receiver. It also makes me think that possibly a low priced consumer quality receiver, might be suitable as a preamp, to drive the above components. My TV has HDMI as does our HD DVD player and we like the HDMI picture quality.


That is correct ...any AVR with pre-outs will do the work. I'm using a Yamaha RXV-2700 and Samson Servo 600; Samson powers my fronts and Yamaha the rest of speakers (I have a 7.2 set up).

You also need to consider an AVR that can decode TrueHD and DTS HD ...if you connect your HD DVD player directly to TV to get the best picture, you'll not be able to send the signal to AVR to decode HD audio through and optical/coax cable ... it has to be done with an HDMI cable. You have two options, get a splitter or connect through AVR ...:yes:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> You also need to consider an AVR that can decode TrueHD and DTS HD ...if you connect your HD DVD player directly to TV to get the best picture, you'll not be able to send the signal to AVR to decode HD audio through and optical/coax cable ... it has to be done with an HDMI cable. You have two options, get a splitter or connect through AVR


Yes this is causing me no end of anguish/headaches.
I am just running analogue stereo now. Is there such a thing as an HDMI splitter? Is it stable? I had a problem with green specks when switching between HDMI and other sources. This might be solved now, I updated the Toshiba a few times and have not seen it lately? 

So a receiver with pre outs and HDMI throughput is good enough? I am confused because the most up to date receivers with HDMI that will decode the top True HD specifications - are probably way too much money for me, ( at this time). Also, my friend is on his 3rd receiver and is not HDMI capable. It is hard to get 5.1 to work with what he has, (cables missing anyone). 

To conserve funds I have stereo now. I would like to run a single sub. I do not want to run a center speaker or rear speakers, (for now at least). I would like a pro amp. If the receiver decoded to 5.1 I would still have 3 unused channels that I could get speakers for later, yes? Am I looking for something too old that they don't make anymore? :mooooh:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> Do you want a pro-amp with a sub output to connect a powered subwoofer


Yes for $300



> If you don't need the pro-amp to power the sub ...Why don't you use the sub output on the AVR/pre amp???


I did not buy one yet. My friend has 3. None have HDMI. 
My TV has an optical audio output. This could maybe plug into one of my friends surplus receivers? I am not sure if he jammed an RCA connector into the optical hole though? Does 5.1 have a sub channel?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can get an Onkyo 705 for around $449 and it has pre outs as well as all the newest audio formats. Its your best option for the money you could also go with the Onkyo 605 for $319 but you loose the pre outs and a little power.
These are you two best options in my opinion.
On a 5.1 or 7.1 system the .1 is the sub channel.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bluejay said:


> Yes for $300


With that money you have a lot of pro-amps options; I like the looks of  Behringer A500  and  Samson Servo 600  (I got one) because they blend with the rest of the HT equipment.

For a little more you can also get the Onkyo entry level  Onkyo 606 , is a 7.1 that can be used as 5.1 or 6.1 ... you can power a pair of front speakers, and sub (or subs) to start, then later add the center and surround speakers; it also decodes the latest HD audio.



> I did not buy one yet. My friend has 3. None have HDMI.
> My TV has an optical audio output. This could maybe plug into one of my friends surplus receivers? I am not sure if he jammed an RCA connector into the optical hole though? Does 5.1 have a sub channel?


Yes any 5.1 or 7.1 receiver has a sub channel, if your friend has a receiver with optical inputs I'm sure you can use it. 

If you do it, get the sound directly from DVD player to AVR, so you'll have HDMI from player to TV and optical from player to AVR.


----------

